
YouTube removes interview with professor of medicine on Covid stats and policy - s9w
https://unherd.com/thepost/professor-karol-sikora-fear-is-more-dangerous-than-the-virus/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23257870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23257870),
which was posted earlier, but was flagged. We'll turn off the flags on that
post.

